# IPV Mini 2 In Stock @ VK



## Gizmo (16/4/15)

*PIONEER4YOU IPV MINI 2 70W REGULATED MOD*




*The iPV Mini 2, integrated with the SX330V2C chip is not only made to fire the most popular atomizers in the market, but does so with the power and flexibility to cater to cloud chasers!*

The iPV Mini 2 70 Watts Mod by Pioneer4you features authentic YiHi SX330V2C chip that allows the device to regulate, and push out as much as 70 Watts of power! The voltage output from this mod ranges anywhere from 3.6 volts to 8.5 volts and the wattage output ranges anywhere from 7 watts to 70 watts. The iPV Mini 2 70 Watts Mod comes with a USB port which makes for easy charging, the optional replacement 18650 battery can also be used to replace your battery by removing the back panel. The safety features on the iPV Mini 2 70 Watts includes output short circuit protection, reverse battery protection, low resistance warning, low voltage warning, and high input wattage warning. The iPV Mini 2 70 Watts Mod has a standard 510 connection with a floating center pin to ensure all RDAs, RBAs will fit flush on this small mod. This mod is perfect to power your Aspire Atlantis, Kanger Sub-Tank or your favorite RDAs!

Product Features:


Portable & Powerful
Great to power your Aspire Atlantis, Kanger Sub-Tank or your favorite RDAs!
Standard 510 connection and threading
Loading resistance: 0.2 ohm - 3.0 ohm
Output Voltage Range: 3.6 V - 8.5 V
Output Wattage Range: 7 W - 70 W
Authentic YiHi SX330V2C Chip installed
Floating Center Pin
Visual operating system
Low voltage protection
Low resistance protection
High input voltage warning
Output short circuit protection
Reverse battery protection
Dimensions: 3-3/4"L x 1-9/16"W x 7/8"
Utilizes one 18650 battery (Removable and Sold Separately)
*Grab Your's Now!*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

